
Writers can earn revenue by accepting topic requests on their upcoming articles - theworded
https://www.theworded.com/home
======
bryanrasmussen
maybe this should be Show Hn:

~~~
theworded
Bryan, could you explain your comment please?

~~~
bryanrasmussen
for example if it was Show hn it would also show up under the show menu point
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

~~~
theworded
Okay. Thanks for clarifying this. Have a good day!

